# Logan 1440 6560 H



## Dadgumit (Sep 8, 2015)

How much oil in the gear head there is no oil glass or a fill line


----------



## JR49 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dadgumit,  at the bottom of the headstock there is a dished out "well" that the bull gear dips into at the bottom of its rotation.  The gear oil only needs to come to the top of this "well" , so that as the bull gear dips into the lube, it gets covered and carries some lube to the small back gear that it meshes with.  That oil is only for those two gears,  your 4 spindle bearings are permanently sealed and lubricated ball bearings.  I'm sure you know this, but just in case, what I called the headstock is what you referred to as the gear head.  Also, If you would Like, I have a pdf copy of the Logan 6560 manual, that I would be happy to send you via  E-mail.  I came across it somewhere on the web, and thought it might help someone.  I have a 2557, which is the 12" version of your lathe. OK, enough rambling, hope the headstock info is helpful, and if you want the manual, e-mail me at   jeepinjac@cox.net   Good luck with that Logan, they're great machines.  Happy machining, JR49


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 9, 2015)

JR,

If you haven't already, how about uploading the manual PDF you have into the appropriate Logan folder in Downloads.


----------



## JR49 (Sep 9, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> JR,
> 
> If you haven't already, how about uploading the manual PDF you have into the appropriate Logan folder in Downloads.


         Will certainly try, but might need a "how to", as I'm not very good with these "new-fangled" contraptions.  JR49       EDIT, OK, I just clicked on DOWNLOADS, and even found MANUALS on the left, but, that's as far as I got.  Need help! my file is a pdf, if that makes any difference


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 10, 2015)

JR,

Sorry for the delay.  I spent the rest of the day at the Ford dealer getting a new car for my wife.

Someone keeps jacking with Downloads.  There should be a note that shows up if your mouse pointer slides over Downloads telling you to click on it for a list of folders.  And little else.  After clicking on Downloads, you slide down to Machine Manuals... and click on that, which opens up a list of different manufacturers or badges.  Slide down from there and you will find Logan & Montgomery Wards.  Click on that.  Some badges have even more levels but as Logan currently only has 5 files, I didn't break it out any further.

With Logan selected, go up near the top right of screen and click on Add Downloads.  Then, first, in the middle of the screen click on Upload Your File.  Once that is done, you can copy and past the file name into Title and Tag Line (saves typing it twice).  Enter something in Description or it won't save.  If it's that sort of manual, "Setup, Operation and Illustrated Parts" might be appropriate.  Finally, scroll down to the bottom of the screen and save it.

I'm about to go and delete that long list of empty folders that keeps showing up.  I need to find out who keeps adding those back.  I've deleted them twice already.


----------



## Dadgumit (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks JR  I downloaded the manual .Great to have the manual !


----------



## JR49 (Sep 11, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> If you haven't already, how about uploading the manual PDF you have into the appropriate Logan folder in Downloads


Done,  and thanks for the instructions.  I guess an old dog can learn computin.  JR49


----------

